
Covid-19 Coagulopathy in Caucasian Patients - dboreham
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/32330308/
======
giardini
It kill/wounds preferably African-Americans, then Caucasians and lastly
Chinese:

"Critically however, ethnicity has major effects on thrombotic risk, with a
3-4 fold lower risk in Chinese compared to Caucasians and a significantly
higher risk in African-Americans."

Sound like an effective ethnic bioweapon. And, since most Chinese American
citizens are Republicans and most African-Americans are Democrats, there may
be just enough lethality to change the outcome of a USA Presidential election.

P.S. Curiously Africa shows low numbers of Covid-19
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23010276](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23010276)),
the above article seems to indicate that African-Americans do less well than
Caucasians or Chinese, so isn't this another part of the puzzle?

